# High head pressure fluctuating on a new 410a install



## popeyess

I installed a new 410a complete system with new Orfice coil and new 
lineset. 70 degrees on install date and initial start up. Suction 
pressure was 110 and high side of 280. It ran for about 15 minutes. I 
added a little freon and the high side shot up to 425. I immediately 
thought I had a noncondensable stuck either at the filter drier or the 
metering device. Pumped the system down and checked, replaced drier and orfice. Charged the unit and system does the same thing. The evaporator coil was a new Nordyne aluminum coil. I can't seem to figure out the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## beenthere

What was the SH when it was running 110 and 280?


----------



## popeyess

Sorry, I can't remember what the Sh was when it was at those pressures. I ended up putting a larger orfice in, distributor recommended it. Today I checked that unit ona 92 degree day and the Suction P was 128 and the Liquid P 375. With Superheat at 8 and Subcooling at 11. The unit has been working good for a week, I just stopped to check the pressures today, in the neighborhood. How do you think those readings are with the new orfice.


----------



## beenthere

If the humidity in the house was low, then their ok.


----------



## invivedgera

*aolsbrrka*

If you think it doesn't have adequate oils it will not imply they have absolutely no natural skin oils by any means, which organic and natural pores and sk. kate spade outletin lotion in it, less than they have, coupled with greater than pores and skin particles, レイバン サングラス,models the actual workplace with regard to zits. Just like greasy epidermis, チャンルー chanluu,the particular face cleaner prescription medication moderate 1 mainly because you have to get rid of grime without having inserting a lot of anxiety as well as producing nearby soreness.ガガミラノ 時計 レディース, Do not troubled, you'll notice these kinds of things especially made for dried out pores and skin cozy. ガガミラノ,Your problem nevertheless is always to determine the actual cause of the challenge.Several merely end up with a organic dried out pores and skin although some perform a little thing completely wrong sooner or later, probably along '. ケイトスペード バッグ 新作,kate spade handbagsth special entire body routine maintenance systems made up of a lot of chemical substances.ガガミラノ 時計, Conversing having a medical doctor regarding your situation might be the best procedure, however if you wish to take into account the a significant your fingers, ガガボール,aside from maintaining your epidermis thoroughly clean to prevent brand new episodes, moisturizing additionally it is important. Therefore you now could be handling the danger associated with picking out a good oily moisturizer within it, ケイトスペード 財布 2013,praying it'll resolve your organic skin oils issue.The simple truth is you need to depend on moving water dependent makers, http://www.celebchanluujp.com/,simply because greasy sorts may include comedogenic aspects that can help pimples sort.ケイトスペード 財布 人気, kate spade bags>Thus concentrate rather when teas sapling essential oil, that's why hiring actual main item for a lot of otc acne breakouts remedies. レイバン サングラス,On the other hand, you can aquire genuine essential oil and also have that diluted in conjunction with additional effective elements utilized for neuro-scientific homemade spots remedies, for example aloe vera Observara or simply sweetie.


----------

